# Lost our GSD



## Cookie1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, we just lost our GSD dog Cookie to various medical conditions coming with old age. Please see Cookie's Memorial site at: Cookie's Memorial Homepage
Thanks


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss of Cookie.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Cookie.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Cookie  She was beautiful


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved Cookie. She was a beauty. I hope that your memories of happy times together comfort you in the days ahead. Run free Cookie.....R.I.P.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

She seemed like a great girl, it is always tough losing a family member. Keep her memories in your heart, that is one thing I have found that consoles me. And talk about her often! That will help keep her alive in a way to tell stories about her and remember her.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's not good bye....it's Auf Wiedersehen....till we meet again. RIP and run free at the bridge...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss! Great pic of her on her memorial page.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I know your heart must be breaking.


----------



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is so difficult. Hopefully one day you will find peace in your wonderful memories.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------

